# The Former Heat Young Guns Thread



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought it would be fun to keep tabs on some of our former young talent as they try make their way to NBA relevance. Obviously a little while to go before the season starts - what do you expect from these guys from here on out?

Michael Beasley, Dorell Wright & Daequan Cook - good luck in your respective new homes. We'll be watching.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He's gonna put up some sexy numbers in the Golden State offense imo. One of my favourites in the league, always wanted him to do well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah agreed, people 'wright'  off Dorell, but he was very good last season.

I think he'll do well in GS. He's only 24, and we always said if he ever made his way to an up-tempo offense he'd be dangerous.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I call it that Beasley might be able to have a Memphis Gasol type of career. Put up nice stats and maybe even have a few playoffs appearances but might not ever get passed the first round as the man on the team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Young Guns is a registered trademark of the Toronto Raptors franchise. 

You'll be hearing from my lawyers.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I call it that Beasley might be able to have a Memphis Gasol type of career. Put up nice stats and maybe even have a few playoffs appearances but might not ever get passed the first round as the man on the team.


Haha, Michael Beasley making playoffs as the main man!? That makes me laugh.

Can I post Bob Marley pictures every time Beasley comes up? I want to but I think that may get me in trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell in his new GS digs. Think he'll be a nice addition for them. We've been wanting him to play up tempo for a while.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GS got some awesome jerseys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't load the Thunder or Timberwolves websites - can you post some DQ and Beas pics W2B?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the only DQ pic I can find:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Not feeling Beasleys new look..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha really? I dig the look. Very Latrell Sprewell like :laugh:.

I'll always love Beas, he's hilarious.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

I'm liking the new Beas look as well. Hope he does well with the Twolves


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Saw this comparison on another board...



















:laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah lol, that's what I thought at first. I prefered this Bease..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Me too, but I'm glad he finally settled on a look, as he was in limbo for awhile. I'm seeing Mikki Moore/Gerald Wallace. But that WNBA player is pretty spot on.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

On second thoughts, this was dope..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I prefered the mini-fro he was sporting for a while at the end of his rookie year. He did some to go off when he had the huge fro last year.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Yeah lol, that's what I thought at first. I prefered this Bease..


ditto


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Beasley looks like he lost some of the bulk he had when he was on the Heat. He looks flimsy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's working out mainly at the 3 now.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Stephen Curry, Monta Ellis, Dorell Wright, David Lee and Andris Biedrins will be Golden State's starters to begin the 10-11 season.
> 
> Keith Smart confirmed those names after Wednesday's morning session.


Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wi...ht_to_start_for_warriors_at_sf/#ixzz10zyeNTCr


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to go Dorell - hopefully he shines in the uptempo system.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn Beasley looks like Bosh now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley makes his T-Wolves debut today at 3pm EST against the Lakers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lookin forward to it, tough one to debut against though.

Expect to see plenty of Mike at the 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He really needs to make it work at the 3. As much as I tried to argue he had adequate size to play PF (which I still believe to be true), he can't physically dominate at the position like he did in college, and he can be exploited defensively, even when giving good effort and execution (as we saw with Garnett in the playoffs). He loses his speed/agility advantage at SF, but he can post guys up if he ever really learns how, and use his body defensively against smaller guys. He definitely needs to shore up his skills on the perimeter, however, but I'm sure he's highly open to doing that.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lakers/T'Wolves is being shown over here on ESPN since it's a UK game, pretty awesome. Not expecting to see much of Kobe etc. but I'm going to watch it for Bease.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

edit- Guess he is playing


> The Lakers play the Minnesota Timberwolves on Monday at London's O2 Arena when Bryant is expected to play sparingly, somewhere in the neighborhood of 16-24 minutes according to head coach Phil Jackson.


I'm looking forward to seeing how Mike does at the 3 as well.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

It hurts to look at that draft and see how many awesome players we passed over to take a tweener forward with a greater understanding for the complexities of rolling a blunt than playing defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I just remembered about this game. Its halftime, Mike has 11pts on 4-6, and 1rb.










ETA- Mike now with 21pts on 8-10, 3rbs


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Mike with 21pts mid way through the 3rd qtr.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I've missed it all. Mike's having a hell of a game. good to see.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley is trending on twitter. Mike Miller better have a great year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I heard Lamar crossed up Mike so bad that Mike fell to the ground. That's one thing that will be hard for Mike to overcome. His clumsiness :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> It hurts to look at that draft and see how many awesome players we passed over to take a tweener forward with a greater understanding for the complexities of rolling a blunt than playing defense.


Oh come on, who are these 'awesome' players?

Westbrook would've been a bad fit, as he can't shoot. He's a good player though.

Lopez maybe, but the jury is still out on how good he really is. 

Mayo has stagnated since his rookie year.

Gallinari is probably par with Mike right now, and we dont do Euro's.

Beas will do well this year. He'll get his chance.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Oh come on, who are these 'awesome' players?
> 
> Westbrook would've been a bad fit, as he can't shoot. He's a good player though.
> 
> ...


Westbrook would have been awesome here. He's a beast on defense, can distribute, and would have been a little thunder to Wade's lightnight.

Brook Lopez would be starting for us. Robin Lopez, Kevin Love, Anthony Randolph, JJ Hickson, and Roy Hibbert would be nice prospects to have right now. 

Eric Gordon, OJ Mayo, and Jerryd Bayless would all be contributors for us.

None of these guys would have been realistic to draft, but still. The choice not to be elite was made by Michael Beasley. He smoked his way out of Miami. The Heat would have loved to keep him as a sixth man combo forward, but he doesn't like to play defense, has been in rehab, has shown unwillingness to be a supporting peace, and has been a terrible fit attitude wise in Miami. Plus you'd have legions of fans screaming bloody murder every time a Udonis Haslem or Juwan Howard stepped on a court because their home boy B'Eazy wasn't playing.

Beasley probably will average 20+ ppg this year and all of you will go crazy cursing Spoesltra and Riley, but there are 150 players in this league who would average 20+ if unleashed and told to take the shots on a terrible team. It's about winning and Beasley won't be a winner in Minnesota.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Certainly won't be cursing Riley for trading Mike, considering what else he did this offseason.

I just find it funny you say this:

"Beasley probably will average 20+ ppg this year and all of you will go crazy cursing Spoesltra and Riley, but there are 150 players in this league who would average 20+ if unleashed and told to take the shots on a terrible team. It's about winning and Beasley won't be a winner in Minnesota."

Then mention Brook Lopez, who did something similar on a historially bad NJ Nets team. Double standards. Hickson no way, Bayless nope, Randolph would've been Beasley'd also.

He's a 21 year old combo forward, figuring the league out. He was just caught at the wrong time in Miami - where winning was needed here to satiate Wade and we didnt have the time or patience to properly develop younger players.

Kevin Love can't guard a chair either. Eric Gordon hardly makes sense, and isn't better than Mike.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Beasley probably will average 20+ ppg this year and all of you will go crazy cursing Spoesltra and Riley, but there are 150 players in this league who would average 20+ if unleashed and told to take the shots on a terrible team. It's about winning and Beasley won't be a winner in Minnesota.


He averaged 20 pts/36 min on a playoff team already. Minnesota will be better with him and he has never shown anything to suggest he puts up numbers inefficiently or at the cost of his team.

Your avatar has a Getty Images logo on it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike smoked weed, but how many other guys in the league do? 

He's still got time to become a very very good forward in this game. Not saying he will get there, but he's only 21 - Smithi, you're acting like he's Kwame Brown mixed with Olowakandi or something. He hasn't even averaged 30 minutes per game in a single season yet - but was at 15 and 7 last season. How he suddenly has become less of a prospect than JJ Hickson is beyond me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I would probably have traded Beasley for Lopez, and maybe even Westbrook (want to watch him play some more, but I love his driving ability, and he can run a team.) None of those other guys, though. Hickson and Hibbert? Not at all...

I think Mike has a good attitude (but no true concept of focus and maturity), has shown he can be a supporting piece (but also more, hard to tell a 21-year-old to not develop his game to its maximum potential), and has learned to enjoy playing defense (he had some great moments last year, and was mostly pretty solid). Also, does it really matter he went to rehab for a marijuana incident in the past? It's not like your typical incident, followed by arrest, followed by rehab type of stay. It was pre-established due to his Rookie Symposium blunder and, we assume, a subsequent failed test. Stupid decisions? No question, but let's not make him out to be Robert Downey Jr.

And people wanted Mike to get more PT than UD because we needed to see what we truly had in him before this summer. Fans realized he needed to develop and prove what he was capable of, something that would've worked out best with 30 mpg. I'm not saying this is what we should've done, considering the win-now obligation brought by Dwyane. I'm just giving the other side's argument. It's a tough call, considering what was at stake with Wade, and the sensitivity and urgency of the Beasley situation. But, as well all know now, the amount of games we won last year had little to do with Dwyane returning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike came down to Earth a little bit. Today he had 13pts on 4-12, 7rbs, 6to's in 25 minutes


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He has some good passing ability, but he turns the ball over way too much when he's trying to get fancy with the pass. He has a problem of trying to do what looks cool instead of just playing sound ball. There are going to be major growing pains with this transition to SF. He's not really someone you want handling the ball too much at his point.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dorell in the middle of his W's debut, solid stats so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

16, 6 and 4 for Dorell so far, including 2 treys.

Knew it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about Blake Griffin in that game? Kid is just beastin right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Blake Griffin could be huge this year.

My pick for ROY.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course D-Wright will put up those kind of stats in GSW. He had games like that here, their system will only amplify that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think i'll always be cheering for DWright and Beas. I think theyll both be valuable pro's in their new teams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He looks a natural in the blue and yellow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Daaaaamn. Those are the best unis in the league. I'd only seen the jerseys before. The shorts are sweet.

They went from having one of the worst to arguably the best. Those are slick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I love em. Go dubs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Preseason game No. 2 for Dorell Wright:

13pts
4rbs
4ast
5-12 fg
31 minutes

:yep:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They all come down to earth a bit. That said, D-Wright his my D-horse for MIP.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I honestly think he'll put up something like this:

12.5ppg
5.9 rpg
3.0 apg
1.2 spg
1.1 bpg
31.8 mpg
46% FG


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> I honestly think he'll put up something like this:
> 
> 12.5ppg
> 5.9 rpg
> ...


If he can only put up those stats in a run and gun offense after the hype he received here, I will :lol:.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That would be about 15 and 7 per 36. For a team with Monta Ellis, David Lee, an improving Stephen Curry, and Reggie Williams, that would be pretty good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, and he's still not really a go-to guy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas in the middle of a nice game at SF against Melo and the Nuggets.

19 pts
4 rebounds
3 assists
3 steals
5-12 fg
2-3 3fg
7-10 ft

in the middle of the 3rd. Impressive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty nice. He still probably guns too much, but that's inevitable on that team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike finished with 21pts on 6-17 4rbs/3asts/3stls/2blks/3to's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FG% and rebounds are low, but other than that, a nice game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jace said:


> Yeah, and he's still not really a go-to guy.


Let's be serious; he never will be either


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ with 16 and 7 boards in 16 minutes tonight. 5-11fg, 3-6 downtown...nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell struggled a little tonight.

11pts
2 boards
2 dimes
32 minutes
4-13 fg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> DQ with 16 and 7 boards in 16 minutes tonight. 5-11fg, 3-6 downtown...nice


Good for him. For me, I think he'll be the one that will be toughest to watch do good if he returns to '08 pre all star game form.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's preseason numbers:

21mpg 13.1ppg on 39% (27% from 3) 4.1rpg 1.0spg .5bpg 3.4to

Dorell's:

30mpg 11ppg on 36.5% (31% from 3) 4.1rpg 3.6apg .9spg .9bpg 2.4to

DQ's:

21.6mpg 9.4ppg on 33% (34% from 3) 2.6rpg 1.8apg .8spg


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta get that FG% up, kids.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

pretty awful. dorells assist arent too shabby, but there is a lot of ugly stuff all around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game 1 debuts:

Beasley: 17pts on 6-16, 7rbs in 34 minutes

DQ: 0pts (0-4 on 3's), 2ast 2rbs in 17 minutes

Dorell: 15pts on 6-15 (3-6 from 3), 3rbs 2ast 2stls 1blk in 36 minutes


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas with 21/10 tonight on 8-14 shooting in 31 mins. Dorell off to a nice start with 8/3 in the first 9 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was gonna mention that also. Good for Mike, happy to see him doing well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awesome to see from Mike. Im sure they had MBah a Moute on him at times as well, who is a very good defender.

GSW-Clips sounds like a fun game to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Warriors are always so fun to watch.

Dorell now has 15pts on 6-7 shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWright Way baby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

24, 8, 3 dimes and 6 treys from Dorell tonight. Wow.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Dorell BALLIN! right now against the Grizz.

23/4 on 8-15 FG% and 7-11 from 3P% so far, about to wrap up in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a start to the season for Dorell.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

He wouldn't be putting up those stats in Miami, I think ending up at Golden State was the best thing to happen to him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7 triples tonight for the Wright way.

Loving it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

he could pull a jj and get hot and hit 7 3s here. hed have more space and was our best shooter last year. 3x7=21. it wasnt like he got all the ponits handling and driving the ball, or racking up assists while doing so. he and miller would be redundant tho


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Just turned on the T-Wolves game, Beasley just finished on a sick alley-oop, then packed Yao and was called for the foul. He went nuts screaming at his teammates to get back on defense.

Edit, I uploaded the video for you guys to see.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEpJTPxmzIo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell is keeping his great play up

He's got 19pts on 6-13, 5rbs, 4asts, 2stls

He's also 3-5 from 3 which makes him 22-41 from 3 on the season. In comparison, JJ is 22-43 so far this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Beas was NOT happy :laugh:

Dorell is on fire. We all knew he could produce if in the right system - looks like he found it. Atleast we can lay claim to that stroke he's got now, dude's letting it rain.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Minnesota has allowed over 120points in their last 3 games. I wouldnt be happy with their D either :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I noticed that too W2B - Minny's D is BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD. They're getting blown out of every game.

Hopefully Beas can shine - he just needs some confidence. Funny thing is, that's exactly what he had too much of coming into the league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We made Mike a monster that we'll have to face twice a year. That passion wouldnt be there without his time here


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Mike is off to a hot start against the Kings. 18 pts on 8-11 shooting at the end of the first!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great start for Mike.

Meanwhile the 6-2 Warriors beat the Knicks tonight. Dorell had 15 and 7 and was 3-5 from 3. He's all of a sudden a 3pt marksman.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, all those kickouts from Dwade are helping playing next to Monta for Dorell.

Beas going wardaddy on the Kings in the 1st here. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's cooling off now though, as he does.

That fear of 30 still there it seems :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spoke to soon - 25 in the half for Beas so far :|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

30 for Mike now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley finishes with 42/9, god damn


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bease put Minny on his back tonight, seeing as no one did much scoring besides Bassy. 

Final Stat line for Bease: 42pts 9reb on 17-31 shooting and only 3 Turnovers!!! Hooray Bease!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im happy for Mike, but i'm a little sad that he didnt do it in a Heat uni.

Go Beas!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

He's no Paul Millsap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

42 and 9 on 55% shooting..

Wow. Congrats to B-Easy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think most of us knew he'd end up becoming a pretty good player (although the jury's still out on him) it just wasn't going to be in Miami, he needed a change. Good for Mike, I'm happy for him. Not only do I still root for him, he never did anything to burn any bridges with Miami.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I think most of us knew he'd end up becoming a pretty good player (although the jury's still out on him) it just wasn't going to be in Miami, he needed a change. Good for Mike, I'm happy for him. Not only do I still root for him, he never did anything to burn any bridges with Miami.


Weren't you a huge Beasley basher?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, after 8 games of playing SF - he's at 18 and 5 in 29 minutes of action on 44% shooting.

He might actually average 20 a game by years end if he can get those minutes up to the mid 30's.

Perhaps he was more a SF all along. We always did say he was more Melo than Amare.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I was a Beasley basher as far as him staying in Miami.

However, I was willing to say if Wade left then we needed to rebuild around Beasley. I think he could flourish and become a star on a defensive team built for him to do the majority of the scoring.

He'll have some big games in Minnesota, but that franchise is too disfunctional. I doubt he becomes a winner there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think it'll be a process. He learnt what it takes defensively and maturity wise here. He'll learn what it takes to be 'the man' in Minny. And hopefully he learns how to become a winner somewhere else, cause Minny aint doing it anytime soon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

29 on 14-24 shooting now for Mike. Looks like he's got that swagger back. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Forget Mike, how about Kevin Love? 24pts, 29 rebounds and there's still 4:53 left in the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Better make that 31 and 31 

I dont think ive ever seen a 30/30 before..!?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Riley wanted to keep Beasley more than Spo based on Riley's radio interviews in August.

Spo obviously never liked him otherwise he would still be here. If Spo wanted him here Riley would have kept him without a fight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike finished with 35/6/4/2/1 on 16-29 shooting.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> I think Riley wanted to keep Beasley more than Spo based on Riley's radio interviews in August.
> 
> Spo obviously never liked him otherwise he would still be here. If Spo wanted him here Riley would have kept him without a fight.


I find that very hard to believe, Riley makes all of the personel decisions.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst, just let people blame Spoelstra. That's the new answer for everything possibly negative on this board.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> I find that very hard to believe, Riley makes all of the personel decisions.


Riley criticized Spoelstra for the handling of Beasley's minutes. Riley on the radio said that he and Mickey wrestled with the decision to trade Beasley and they really didn't want to do it.

I didn't say Riley didn't make the decision. I said if Spo wanted to keep him Riley would have easily been persuaded.



Smithian said:


> myst, just let people blame Spoelstra. That's the new answer for everything possibly negative on this board.


I'm not blaming him for anything. I'm saying that he clearly never liked Beasley. He makes enough mistakes during games that I can find things to blame him for if I want to.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Come on guys, we have Bosh, Bron and Wade on the same team and we are fighting more than when we had our 15 win season.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If Beasley was still here he would not be playing this well. He NEEDED a change.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> If Beasley was still here he would not be playing this well. He NEEDED a change.


Exactly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well aware of that fact.

Still, this has been a pretty **** week to be a Heat fan. Combine the 2 losses with the fact Beas tearing a new one, it hurts a bit.

But then I remember we have Wade, Bosh and Bron for minimum 4 years


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike had another nice game tonight in a loss. 25pts 4rbs 3asts on 10-16 shooting. He did have 5 turnovers though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Well aware of that fact.
> 
> Still, this has been a pretty **** week to be a Heat fan. Combine the 2 losses with the fact Beas tearing a new one, it hurts a bit.
> 
> But then I remember we have Wade, Bosh and Bron for minimum 4 years


I know what you mean; it's great to see Beasley do well, but is depressing that it has to be on another team, but then you remember it was done to get Wade, Bosh, and Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beastley. I'm loving it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is on a roll. T-Wolves lose again, but Mike goes for 28/5/2/2 on 12-25 shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - gee he looks like a natural 3, dunno how we didnt see that until now. He has slimmed down, looks decisive and patient and is not forcing bad shots. Sucks that our 3's predominantly stand in a corner if their name is not Lebron.

He has been unbelievable these past 4 games or so. Sad to think that all we got was a 2nd rounder for him


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Yep - gee he looks like a natural 3, dunno how we didnt see that until now. He has slimmed down, looks decisive and patient and is not forcing bad shots. Sucks that our 3's predominantly stand in a corner if their name is not Lebron.
> 
> He has been unbelievable these past 4 games or so. Sad to think that all we got was a 2nd rounder for him


It just sucks that we had 2 years to play him and we didn't. Didn't give him 30 minutes a night and develop him just so we could play Q Rich and Diawara. Can't ever forgive Spoo starting Diawara over him.

Even when MM comes back he's not going to be as good as Beasley. I'm sure he will be a great fit and a good player for us but he isn't better than Beasley.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Amazing what some playing time without having to look over your shoulder every minute can do. Beas would never have been the first option here but there is zero doubt we squandered quite a bit of talent. Mike's on a bit of a hot streak right now with his shooting and still doesn't get to the line or the hole enough but he is playing well and is actually a leader out there for them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't say we didnt see it coming. He took a while, but B'Easy is arriving.

Dorell having a solid first half. 9/5/5 but only 2-7 from the field and no three's.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bease is a player that will strive with no strings attached but will prove that he's a player that will drop big numbers on bad teams.

He couldn't strive in Miami because he didn't have the mental strength to roll with a solid organization.

MM might not be as good as Bease but he fits this team better and will make us better as a team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Bease is a player that will strive with no strings attached but will prove that he's a player that will drop big numbers on bad teams.
> 
> He couldn't strive in Miami because he didn't have the mental strength to roll with a solid organization.
> 
> MM might not be as good as Bease but he fits this team better and will make us better as a team.


That's false. He averaged 20 points per 36 minutes as an 18 year old rookie coming off the bench and that was a playoff team.

A solid organization doesn't start Yakhouba Diawara over him. That's a horrible mis-evaluation of talent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Put it this way, The Heat are just not a young talent organisation. We dont develop talent well. Wade is THE ONLY guy who we drafted with a 1st rounder that is still here. Caron played his best years in Washington, Dorell is playing his best ball now, Mike is playing his best ball now, Daequan fell off a cliff...hell...even our 2nd rounders dont look great (here's looking at you, Rio).

We're a veteran ballclub that has no patience for babysitting and young talent time. While I appreciate this, I wish we were better talent evaluators and better talent users, rather than trying to fit square pegs into round holes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There goes that man...

Beasley with 31 and 6 on 13-21 shooting. 2-3 downtown.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Watching this game, Beas is hitting a bunch of big 4th quarter shots. Guy is a monster right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep it up, Mike!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike just hit the game winner and finishes with 33 and 7 on 14-23 shooting.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley hits the game winner, finishes with 33/7. I'm in tears like a proud father.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ :laugh: how I feel too!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike's last 5:

32.6 ppg
6.2 rpg
2.4 apg
1.2 apg
0.8 bpg
69/124 = 56% fg
9/15 = 60% 3fg
16/25 = 64% ft
38.6 mpg

3 wins - 2 losses  insane numbers


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You think he knows how many Miami fans are cheering for him?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Beaser been tearing it up...hooray Mike! keep it up!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

myst said:


> You think he knows how many Miami fans are cheering for him?


doubt it. he probably thinks we all hate him...(looking at you Spo and the irrational/inpatient Heat fans)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike goes for 25/10/2/2/2 on 9-22 shooting in a loss vs the Lakers


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Come back to me when he keeps putting up those big numbers but leads his team to the playoffs or gets passed the first round.

Chris Bosh and Paul Gasol were/are 20/10 players but couldn't do **** when it mattered. In the playoffs.

They are second fiddle, very talented but still second fiddle because of their weak mental strength. Bease is the same thing. He'll put up big numbers but where it matters, in the win column. It will never show up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK. But many people (Heat fans) had been saying he's a total bust that can't succeed in the league. Some people will seriously never be satisfied.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have never said that though and I for the record, I expected the big stats that he has been pulling. Albeit probably not as big.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wright continuing to prove me right. 9 threes and a W's record tonight. That's our boy. His B-day is the day we play the Cavs, btw. I know this because I was born three days after he.

I would've spent Miller's money on Wright in retrospect. Everyone talks about us keeping Beas with that money, that's my retrospective choice. Dorell would make this team flow so much better. Not saying he takes us from 9-7 to 13-3, but he'd help a lot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep. What adds to the crapness that has been our start to the season is the pain from seeing 2 former Heat players tear it up, when we could've just kept them.

Dorell with 30 and 9 trips. Beasley with 28 and 9 boards.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCK_mHY5dbQ

Beasley blocks Dorell's dunk attempt, lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nasty. That's my boy. Gave me chills watching that. I specifically remember watching both of their first games. It's kinda cool to see them move on in a way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It is kinda cool, but it kinda sucks too.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Come back to me when he keeps putting up those big numbers but leads his team to the playoffs or gets passed the first round.


I'd rather Udonis Haslem over Michael Beasley and James Posey over Dorell Wright int he playoffs.

In the playoffs, some players are winners. Some players are Vince Carter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> It is kinda cool, but it kinda sucks too.


Hence the "kinda...in a way." Very difficult for me to garner any sort of positive out of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two guys we developed and got nothing for in return. That's the part that sucks the most for me.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Two guys we developed and got nothing for in return. That's the part that sucks the most for me.


Dorell Wright was an FA. It happens. Beasley? How the hell did we just get second rounders for a 21 year old combo forward who averaged like 15 points a game? Were we intentionally punishing him by sending him to Minnesota?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Final season numbers for Mike, Dorell and DQ...










Just to add to DQ's numbers, after the all star break he averaged 6pts on 46% and 45% from 3...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bease is listed at 6'10 now?

What position does he play in minny? He's FG% isn't great especially on 19ppg.

I thought Dorrell 3P% was much better. Looking at these stats, I don't regret not having them.


----------

